# The Box Report - 2011/2012/2013



## cogito (Jun 26, 2013)

Box Freestone Mine in Wiltshire. It'd always been a place that amazed me, seeing photos of the Cathedral chamber, endless junctions, tunnels and features of interest. But somehow I never got round to making plans to go there.

So as it happens, my first trip there came about entirely by accident. I was in the area, had all the necessary gear with me and my actual plans came to an abrupt halt. I was at a loose end and just a mile from Box, the choice was obvious that a trip to the Quarryman's Arms was in order.

With the key and a laminated map of the central region in hand, it was time to get cracking. Within 10 minutes we were in the infamous Cathedral. 

'ello treacle






This place seems even bigger in the flesh, and one helluva lot darker that's for sure. ISO800, f/8 and 30 seconds in case you were wondering.

After following the tourist trail printed on the back of the map so as not to get lost in the 90km+ of tunnels, I took barely a single other photo. 

I was hooked.

A year past and I'd still not had a chance for a revisit, that was until a chance coinciding of dates amongst friends took place. Back we go!






It really is hard conveying the scale of this chamber.





Of course, with there being a lot more to see than just Cathedral, we pressed on back into the darkness.





Following the tourist trail again as my companions had not visited before, we swung by to say hello to the robots.





Towards the East of the central region, beyond the robots, things get a little interesting... With anti-personnel wire making an appearance.





And the grate leading down Brewer's Drift into Groundstone Quarry.





Brewer's Drift, aka Heart Attack Alley.










Brewer's Drift was used as an air supply drift from Box for Tunnel Quarry when the MOD took over Tunnel, Spring and Groundstone.

At the end of the drift you reach a sealed steel red door, with a constant loud droning noise coming from beyond. I wonder what could be in there?





Heading back up the drift to Groundstone Quarry proper, you reach a junction with the left fork heading south to wind tunnel. 





While Brewer's Drift was grated off as seen above, Wind Tunnel was a little more interesting.





Lots of anti-personnel wire here.





Wind tunnel was used as an air supply drift for Spring Quarry, while Brewer's supplied Tunnel Quarry.

At the dead end of Wind Tunnel, you reach another interesting red steel door. No noise from behind this one, I wonder what's beyond?





After many tiring hours underground, it was time to call it a night.





Refreshed by sleep the following day, back we went!

An underground cloud. Neat.





This time we ventured north...





The north region was one of the last operational workings in the complex, as such a lot of artefacts remain.





There's also many tracks still left in tact.










But what it's really famous for, is the cranes.





Unfortunately we had to cut the day short, as real life got in the way and we had to return to normality.





I definitely have to go back and see more of the North and South regions...


----------



## wolfism (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautifully lit photos..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 27, 2013)

Were you on your own for some of this?   I bet you dont get a mobile phone signal down there.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 27, 2013)

*Excellent!! *


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fantastic report and cracking pics,
Thanks..


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow thank you these are amazing and what a place! *gets out list of places to visit*


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 27, 2013)

I loved that place when the forum organised a trip to visit. We missed that mechanism on the railway truck though. Very enjoyable report. Thanks.


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Jun 27, 2013)

Some of the best images i've seen from this place, damn i need to get here


----------



## night crawler (Jun 27, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Were you on your own for some of this?   I bet you dont get a mobile phone signal down there.



I go places on my own 
TeeJF don't remember a Forum visit. Must watch out for another I'd love to go there.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 27, 2013)

night crawler said:


> TeeJF don't remember a Forum visit. Must watch out for another I'd love to go there.



T'was in February last year. I think we had about twelve peeps on the day including UrbanX, Mr. Bones, Loolahtahulah and CovertUrbex. I can't actually remember anyone else's "handles". It was organised by Robert Cannon (KingRat) who has since been binned for a spiteful bout of alcohol fuelled rhetoric in the forum one night.

Here's most of the group before we went in.




It was a great trip though I did find crawling through narrow bits on my belly rather gruelling to say the least and I was plastered in Box mud afterwards. Tracy and I stayed at The Quarryman's Arms both the nights before and after which made it really laid back. Great food, great atmos, and we had a cracking get together with all the group in the bar after we had re-emerged! The free chilli vodka was a hoot.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 27, 2013)

[There's some memories tied up in those photos I like em all but number 2 is probably the best,what's behind the doors...well
http://www.monkton-farleigh.co.uk/sc_tunnelquarry1.htm



. We missed that mechanism on the railway truck though. Very enjoyable report. Thanks.[/QUOTE said:


> the mechanism is called a crab winch was used to haul blocks of stone


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome shot my man! As we'd expect from you! 
I love the adventure down there, there's a proper "Goonies" moment the first time you wander into the cathedral! 
Great shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow stunning adventuring and captured wonderfully!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ace photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Jun 27, 2013)

Fantastic pics cogito!! Really enjoyed this report  I toured box back in 2010 and have been dying to go back ever since...


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful - I want to go here now


----------



## cogito (Jun 29, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Were you on your own for some of this?   I bet you dont get a mobile phone signal down there.



Not a chance of mobile signal anywhere underground!

But no, I never went alone. On one visit we did bump into one chap who was down there on his own though. He was in his 60s and had been frequenting the mine for some 30 years.


----------



## krela (Jun 29, 2013)

I once got a text message in the cathedral, but if you're relying on phone signal for your safety then you're making a mistake!


----------



## muppet (Jun 30, 2013)

amazing report and pics been on the list for ages must take a trip up soon thanks for the post


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, a quick question on Box, for anyone who knows the answer. 
What's the temperature like down there in mid-winter? 

I've heard it's a consistent 14C all year round, so when it's -3 out it'll actually feel quite toasty down there. 
When I went last it was 14C outside, so not really a good comparison!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 29, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> What's the temperature like down there in mid-winter?



The further in you go (with the exception of The Cathedral and immediate confines) the less it changes. Once you are far enough in it will remain constant 24/7/365.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome shots as per dude! This has been on my to do list for sometime now... Myself, UrbanX and a few others have been discussing spending the night down there so hopefully will get it checked off soon!

Cheers for sharing these!


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 30, 2013)

The temperature in all the Bath stone mines away from the entrances is a constant 50 degrees Fahrenheit or thereabouts,the ideal temperature for storing beer


----------



## richard (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice pictures it looks so familiar the cathedral has not changed much last time I was down there was about 40 years ago


----------



## cogito (Sep 18, 2013)

cogito said:


> At the end of the drift you reach a sealed steel red door, with a constant loud droning noise coming from beyond. I wonder what could be in there?
> 
> ...
> 
> At the dead end of Wind Tunnel, you reach another interesting red steel door. No noise from behind this one, I wonder what's beyond?



Shhh...


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2013)

cogito said:


> Shhh...



It was more fun when the CCTV and howler alarm on the door worked.


----------



## cogito (Sep 18, 2013)

krela said:


> It was more fun when the CCTV and howler alarm on the door worked.



Luckily, there were at least 5 different ways in back then. Avoided!


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2013)

cogito said:


> Luckily, there were at least 5 different ways in back then. Avoided!



Unless you went with someone who liked playing chicken with it and kept setting it off, I think I still have a bit of tinnitus from that!


----------



## AgentTintin (Nov 5, 2013)

That photo of the cloud in the cathedral has to be one of my favorite photos of Box Mine. Great report!


----------



## sweet pea (Nov 6, 2013)

id love to do that!! great pictures


----------



## MrDan (Nov 18, 2013)

Awe inspiring. Love it..really love it.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, just wow! Stunning


----------



## Squeakist (Feb 7, 2014)

Omg, I so want to do this now. If there's ever another visit planned I'd be interested in joining in.

The pictures make this look epic!!!


----------



## ducatidevil1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Outstanding and amazing Pics!!


----------



## brad304 (Feb 25, 2014)

that looks a lot like Burlington but then again quite a few underground sites like this do, thanks for sharing some great pictures


----------



## krela (Feb 25, 2014)

brad304 said:


> that looks a lot like Burlington but then again quite a few underground sites like this do



Well it kinda would given it's part of the same mine complex...


----------



## cogito (Feb 25, 2014)

Burlington is part of Spring Quarry which is to the east of Box and adjoined via a few connecting shafts. Hence the similarities 

But no-one has ever been to "Burlington" ever. 

Honest, constable.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 26, 2014)

cogito said:


> Burlington is part of Spring Quarry which is to the east of Box and adjoined via a few connecting shafts. Hence the similarities
> 
> But no-one has ever been to "Burlington" ever.
> 
> Honest, constable.



you met an honest constable

This link might be of interest

http://www.burlingtonbunker.co.uk/


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 27, 2014)

What an impressive mine! You could easily come a cropper without suitable lamps if you came accross that barbed/razor wire! Nice report, thanks..


----------

